# how much do legal aid pay a barrister



## summersun (16 Mar 2010)

when the cert states, refresher fee,
can the junior counsel also charge legal aid for each different day
or is it a once off payment

going in to deal with some new issues in a settled family law case

any views appreciated:

thank goodness joe duffy is also on at 3am in the morning.....


----------



## Complainer (16 Mar 2010)

Don't know, but I'd have thought that it doesn't really concern the client, as the Legal Aid Board pay the barrister directly. You've enough to worry about with your case, so why not leave them to worry about the payment.


----------

